# hello!



## Unsung (Sep 21, 2009)

thought i'd say hi :happy: my name is luke. I am an ISFP. which i like and hate 

I am currently a part time student in IT, not what i want long term but its about time i get some qualification:frustrating:

I am so glad i found this forum, ive been rly into finding out about the different personality types for the last few months. would be nice to read all peoples different views about them and chat and things.:laughing:

peace.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Unsung and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Unsung. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the T side so you can join my assassin squad.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

welcome to the cafe


----------



## Unsung (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks

ha:laughing: u wud have to knock down 80%:blushedis the test calling me dumb btw?) but i can wear disguise

so ur planning an assassin...:shocked:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe, Unsung. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to PC.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Unsung said:


> thanks
> 
> ha:laughing: u wud have to knock down 80%:blushedis the test calling me dumb btw?) but i can wear disguise
> 
> so ur planning an assassin...:shocked:


Yes it is calling you dumb, come over to the T side and be smarticle.:tongue:

It's really saying that you base more of your decisions based on feelings not how smart you are.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Unsung said:


> thought i'd say hi :happy: my name is luke. I am an ISFP. which i like and hate
> 
> I am currently a part time student in IT, not what i want long term but its about time i get some qualification:frustrating:
> 
> ...




Greetings Luke! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Why do you hate being an ISFP? You guys are very nice and caring.:happy:


----------



## Unsung (Sep 21, 2009)

um, one reason like right now i am blushing for no reason while reading what u say:blushed: i mean ye i like some stuff about me, but the negatives of ISFP is kinda getting the better of me lately:shocked: maybe im just in bad time of my life atm ^^. things can get better i guess :tongue: 

thanks for the warm welcome ^^ 

i could leave ur profile open and listen to that nirvana song all day btw!


----------



## Unsung (Sep 21, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Yes it is calling you dumb, come over to the T side and be smarticle.:tongue:
> 
> It's really saying that you base more of your decisions based on feelings not how smart you are.


u seem determined to turn me to the T side:tongue: ur not wearing a black helmet and cloak are ya?


----------



## alphasnk (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey hey! welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Unsung said:


> u seem determined to turn me to the T side:tongue: ur not wearing a black helmet and cloak are ya?


Of course, we could always use more ISTPs around here, so will you join us? No I'm not. *eyes go all shifty*


----------



## alphasnk (Sep 19, 2009)

mcgooglian LOL !!! 

you would enrole them for war!!!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to PC :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

alphasnk said:


> mcgooglian LOL !!!
> 
> you would enrole them for war!!!


Assassins don't go to war, we assassinate and get out. We leave the actual fighting to the ESTPs.:tongue:


----------



## alphasnk (Sep 19, 2009)

and where are we ENFP ? 

drinking mojitos and smoking weed in a forest somewhere ? 

(LOL)


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope, I usually put the ENFPs behind metal bars because there are some people who would just love to have them for dinner. However, you're a music producer, so you're safe.


----------



## alphasnk (Sep 19, 2009)

YEAHHHHH !!! 

I'm left alone with alllll the pot!!


----------

